# língua culta ou coloquial?



## Macunaíma

Quando eu vejo um estrangeiro, aprendiz da língua portuguesa, fazer uma pergunta, logo penso: " Ele quer saber como funciona na língua corrente, comum no dia-dia dos nativos. Ele não vai querer dizer alguma coisa que soe 'esquisito' ". Eu penso assim porque é isso que eu procuro quando faço uma pergunta no fórum de Inglês, por exemplo ( graças a Deus, lá eles são bem práticos quanto a isso ). 

Nesse contexto, a resposta da nossa colega Makumbera é a mais clara, direta, útil e simples possível. Eu acho que as pessoas que entram aqui com uma pergunta querem a forma mais natural de se expressar, a mais contemporânea, e não como o Ruy Barbosa ou a Padre Antônio Vieira se expressariam.

Parabéns por ter notado isso Makumbera !!!


----------



## jazyk

Eu devo ser o ET de Varginha, então.

De qualquer forma, se você passou bastante tempo nos fóruns (acho que não), terá notado que muitas vezes nem eles são unânimes no que dizem.  Isso se pode constatar no fórum eslavo, no fórum inglês, no fórum alemão...


----------



## Makumbera

Macunaíma said:


> Quando eu vejo um estrangeiro, aprendiz da língua portuguesa, fazer uma pergunta, logo penso: " Ele quer saber como funciona na língua corrente, comum no dia-dia dos nativos. Ele não vai querer dizer alguma coisa que soe 'esquisito' ". Eu penso assim porque é isso que eu procuro quando faço uma pergunta no fórum de Inglês, por exemplo ( graças a Deus, lá eles são bem práticos quanto a isso ).
> 
> Nesse contexto, a resposta da nossa colega Makumbera é a mais clara, direta, útil e simples possível. Eu acho que as pessoas que entram aqui com uma pergunta querem a forma mais natural de se expressar, a mais contemporânea, e não como o Ruy Barbosa ou a Padre Antônio Vieira se expressariam.
> 
> Parabéns por ter notado isso Makumbera !!!



Valeu! ^^
E é bem verdade isso, uma coisa é o formal; outra, a prática.
Abraços...


----------



## Vanda

Só para dar um pitaco com respeito a usos e costumes. (Ficou bonito isto ou não?)  
De minha própria experiência (vamos usar o inglês como referência), quando faço uma pergunta lá no EO, quero mais do que aquilo que a gramática diz, quero saber o que é usado _in real life_. Depois vejo que aparecem os iniciantes que querem entender o que a gramática diz - no caso de alguns- ou o que a gramática e o uso pregam, no caso de outros.
Quando respondo a alguém aqui, (voltemos para o nosso fórum) se ainda não 'conheço' a pessoa, tento ser objetiva e ir para o uso, a não ser que na pergunta esteja implícito que a pessoa quer algo mais. Sei que vocês todos irão aparecer e enriquecer as respostas. A pessoa que fez a pergunta decidirá, obviamente, em que se concentrar: na resposta imediata ou ir mais fundo,(o que é claro depende da profundidade do conhecimento lingüístico dela ou do seu interesse).
Portanto, todos os aportes são apreciados: imediatistas, gramaticais, aqueles que se referem apenas ao uso, etc. Tenham a segurança que alguém, com certeza, tirará proveito desta ou daquela resposta e as pessoas que vêm nos consultar saberão apreciar todos os esforços. (Lembrem-se que muitos mais do que aqueles que abrem tópicos estão lendo nossos _posts_, é só olharem os números de visitantes ao lado do fórum e que sua resposta, portanto, está de algum modo beneficiando outros).
Tendo isto em vista, não precisamos ficar discutindo entre nós as motivações de outros _foreros_. Às vezes, deixamos passar despercebido um erro nosso (por pura distração mesmo) e algum forero nos mostra, o que é ótimo, porque temos a oportunidade de nos corrigir. 
Uma outra coisa que aprendi nos fóruns é que, no nosso país (vou falar por nós apenas, já que não tenho amplo conhecimento das outras realidades) é muito difícil dizermos que _isto não se usa aqui_. Há usos nacionais, dos quais temos conhecimento, e há os regionais e, num país deste tamanho e com pessoas de diferentes graus de ensino, quase tudo é possível, até aquilo que consideramos errado, mas que as pessoas não deixarão de usar porque achamos errado!
Certo ou errado, algum estrangeiro ouvirá e gostará de saber o que é aquilo. 
Com isto em mente, vamos continuar a enriquecer nosso fórum, nós nativos portugueses, angolanos e brasileiros - pelo menos os que contamos no momento! Somos poucos, mas todos dão peso considerável a nossa língua; aprendemos um pouco de cada um de vocês.

Bem, agora estou na dúvida se posso considerar este hiato acima como sendo contribuição da _forera_ ou da moderadora. Vou imitar a nossa Belenita e dizer que foi da _forera que modera_!


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Só para dar um pitaco com respeito a usos e costumes. (Ficou bonito isto ou não?)
> De minha própria experiência (vamos usar o inglês como referência), quando faço uma pergunta lá no EO, quero mais do que aquilo que a gramática diz, quero saber o que é usado _in real life_. Depois vejo que aparecem os iniciantes que querem entender o que a gramática diz - no caso de alguns- ou o que a gramática e o uso pregam, no caso de outros.
> Quando respondo a alguém aqui, (voltemos para o nosso fórum) se ainda não 'conheço' a pessoa, tento ser objetiva e ir para o uso, a não ser que na pergunta esteja implícito que a pessoa quer algo mais. Sei que vocês todos irão aparecer e enriquecer as respostas. A pessoa que fez a pergunta decidirá, obviamente, em que se concentrar: na resposta imediata ou ir mais fundo,(o que é claro depende da profundidade do conhecimento lingüístico dela ou do seu interesse).
> Portanto, todos os aportes são apreciados: imediatistas, gramaticais, aqueles que se referem apenas ao uso, etc. Tenham a segurança que alguém, com certeza, tirará proveito desta ou daquela resposta e as pessoas que vêm nos consultar saberão apreciar todos os esforços. (Lembrem-se que muitos mais do que aqueles que abrem tópicos estão lendo nossos _posts_, é só olharem os números de visitantes ao lado do fórum e que sua resposta, portanto, está de algum modo beneficiando outros).
> Tendo isto em vista, não precisamos ficar discutindo entre nós as motivações de outros _foreros_. Às vezes, deixamos passar despercebido um erro nosso (por pura distração mesmo) e algum forero nos mostra, o que é ótimo, porque temos a oportunidade de nos corrigir.
> Uma outra coisa que aprendi nos fóruns é que, no nosso país (vou falar por nós apenas, já que não tenho amplo conhecimento das outras realidades) é muito difícil dizermos que _isto não se usa aqui_. Há usos nacionais, dos quais temos conhecimento, e há os regionais e, num país deste tamanho e com pessoas de diferentes graus de ensino, quase tudo é possível, até aquilo que consideramos errado, mas que as pessoas não deixarão de usar porque achamos errado!
> Certo ou errado, algum estrangeiro ouvirá e gostará de saber o que é aquilo.
> Com isto em mente, vamos continuar a enriquecer nosso fórum, nós nativos portugueses, angolanos e brasileiros - pelo menos os que contamos no momento! Somos poucos, mas todos dão peso considerável a nossa língua; aprendemos um pouco de cada um de vocês.
> 
> Bem, agora estou na dúvida se posso considerar este hiato acima como sendo contribuição da _forera_ ou da moderadora. Vou imitar a nossa Belenita e dizer que foi da _forera que modera_!



Isso mesmo, Vanda! 
Cada um que decida em função do que considera ser mais relevante para o seu grau de interesse/motivação ou de conhecimento/formação.
É a forma mais democrática.
Abraços.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

sinsi619 said:


> o que acontecer? eu não entendi muito bem o que você discutiram


 
Acho que discutiram se é mais importante ensinar a um estudande de outro idioma a língua coloquial (que soa mais natural) ou a culta, repleta de regras que poucos usam ou até mesmo sabem da existência.


----------



## moura

O mais sintéticamente que consigo:

Um forte aplauso à Vanda! Palavras sábias e bem sensatas.
Somos poucos, mas grão a grão...e um dia se calhar até vamos ter um dicionário ING = PT  (uma cunha)


----------



## Makumbera

Vanda said:
			
		

> Uma outra coisa que aprendi nos fóruns é que, no nosso país (vou falar por nós apenas, já que não tenho amplo conhecimento das outras realidades) é muito difícil dizermos que _isto não se usa aqui_. Há usos nacionais, dos quais temos conhecimento, e há os regionais e, num país deste tamanho e com pessoas de diferentes graus de ensino, quase tudo é possível, até aquilo que consideramos errado, mas que as pessoas não deixarão de usar porque achamos errado!
> Certo ou errado, algum estrangeiro ouvirá e gostará de saber o que é aquilo.
> Com isto em mente, vamos continuar a enriquecer nosso fórum, nós nativos portugueses, angolanos e brasileiros - pelo menos os que contamos no momento! Somos poucos, mas todos dão peso considerável a nossa língua; aprendemos um pouco de cada um de vocês.



Eu meio que concordo com o que você disse, mas...
Normalmente é o contrário, nós temos que orientar os estrangeiros ao uso mais majoritário, mais coloquial. 

Já foram feitos vários estudos linguísticos que comprovam que a maioria esmagadora dos brasileiros faz contruções regenciais totalmente diferentes das dos portugueses. Claro, a regência à moda portuguesa ainda predomina em pouquíssimos estados brasileiros, sabemos que há variação. Mas não acha que é muito mais justo ensinar o que é mais corrente? E se, por curiosidade, o estrangeiro quiser ir mais além (formal), daí sim deveremos ensinar o padrão estabelecido da norma culta (que condena a maioria dos usos brasileiros, FATO!).

Outra coisa, não acha um absurdo a idéia de muitos brasileiros acharem que só falariam certo se falassem como os portugueses?


----------



## jazyk

> Outra coisa, não acha um absurdo a idéia de muitos brasileiros acharem que só falariam certo se falassem como os portugueses?


Acho.


----------



## Makumbera

jazyk said:


> Acho.



Pois é, é por isso que eu digo:

Chegar EM
Ir EM
Amo ele
Me parece


...e não tenho vergonha nenhuma disso, aliás, se eu falasse como a "dona norma" exige, me passaria por pendante, além de ser super desconfortável...


----------



## jazyk

Você tem toda a razão, mas o que vale para você não vale necessariamente para os outros. Lembre-se disso.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Makumbera, realmente não é motivo de vergonha usar a linguagem coloquial, e acredito que, num ambiente como esse, que explora as variedades linguísticas, isso é bastante válido.
Só acho que não se deve abusar disso. Digo, não devemos usar o conceito de "linguagem coloquial" como desculpa para desvirtuar um idioma cujas "regras" foram construídas ao longo de séculos. Você, com certeza, deve ter noção de que essas normas não são simplesmente uma maneira de complicar o falar ou de segregar as pessoas, mas sim um meio de fazer com que haja um mínimo de coerência dentro da língua, e, por que não, para facilitar o aprendizado daqueles que não são nativos.


----------



## Makumbera

Marcio Afonso said:


> Makumbera, realmente não é motivo de vergonha usar a linguagem coloquial, e acredito que, num ambiente como esse, que explora as variedades linguísticas, isso é bastante válido.
> Só acho que não se deve abusar disso. Digo, não devemos usar o conceito de "linguagem coloquial" como desculpa para desvirtuar um idioma cujas "regras" foram construídas ao longo de séculos. Você, com certeza, deve ter noção de que essas normas não são simplesmente uma maneira de complicar o falar ou de segregar as pessoas, mas sim um meio de fazer com que haja um mínimo de coerência dentro da língua, e, por que não, para facilitar o aprendizado daqueles que não são nativos.



Eu acho que numa conversa descontraída o importante é se fazer entender. Essa idéia de que o brasileiro fala errado a própria língua é um absurdo sem tamanho (você deve saber disso). Pergunte a qualquer Americano se esse fala errado o inglês (que é diferente do da Inglaterra). Claro que não...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Makumbera said:


> Eu acho que numa conversa descontraída o importante é se fazer entender. Essa idéia de que o brasileiro fala errado a própria língua é um absurdo sem tamanho (você deve saber disso). Pergunte a qualquer Americano se esse fala errado o inglês (que é diferente do da Inglaterra). Claro que não...


 
Realmente, mas se a pessoa fica acostumada a usar só uma forma (a coloquial) acaba abolindo a chamada forma culta do seu vocabulário. Existem inúmeros casos de professores que dizem que os alunos escrevem "vc", "msm", etc, nas redações. Acredito que o mesmo ocorra com a linguagem coloquial...

Enfim, acho saudável que se use uma linguagem "menos complicada" no dia-a-dia, mas isso não pode fazer com que surja uma espécie de novo dialeto... 

E, só como forma de exemplificar... Uma pessoa que fala E escreve, por exemplo, "Assisti o Jornal Nacional" sem ter sua atenção chamada, também escreverá "Comprei o chocolate pra mim comer", achando que é válido, já que foi perfeitamente entendida.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Vanda said:
			
		

> Uma outra coisa que aprendi nos fóruns é que, no nosso país (vou falar por nós apenas, já que não tenho amplo conhecimento das outras realidades) é muito difícil dizermos que _*isto não se usa aqui*_. Há usos nacionais, dos quais temos conhecimento, e há os regionais e, num país deste tamanho e com pessoas de diferentes graus de ensino, *quase tudo é possível*, até aquilo que consideramos errado, mas que as pessoas não deixarão de usar porque achamos errado!


Oh sim! Ainda mais quando estão falando de mim. Hehehehe



			
				Makumbera said:
			
		

> se eu falasse como a "dona norma" exige, me passaria por pendante, além de ser super desconfortável


Mas é tão divertido quando eu trato um grupo de pessoas por "vós" (no caso de pessoas próximas) ou uso a mesóclise e elas me olham com uma cara de surpresa. 



			
				Marco Afonso said:
			
		

> Você, com certeza, deve ter noção de que essas normas não são simplesmente uma maneira de complicar o falar ou de segregar as pessoas, mas sim *um meio de fazer com que haja um mínimo de coerência dentro da língua*, e, por que não, para facilitar o aprendizado daqueles que não são nativos.


Eu concordo plenamente. Senão, eu poderia chegar aqui ou falaria com as pessoas coisas do tipo "blah gumba dodom timpa tegeta alalá" e gostaria que elas me compreendessem! É como tu disseste antes, as pessoas acham que estão corretas por terem sido entendidas. No dia a dia, isso não é problema, mas se elas têm que prestar um exame vestibular por exemplo, elas precisam praticamente esquecer todos aqueles vícios para escrever uma redação boa. 
Eu acho que as pessoas em geral (no mundo inteiro) deveriam se preocupar só mais um pouquinho com a língua que falam. Assim, muitos problemas seriam evitados... digo, no sentido de quando elas precisassem usar a linguagem formal, não teriam problema...
Mas isso vai de cada um... (eu só comecei a gostar de português ano passado!)

E finalizando... eu sou uma daquelas pessoas que só aprendem estudando a gramática!


----------



## Makumbera

Marcio Afonso said:
			
		

> E, só como forma de exemplificar... Uma pessoa que fala E escreve, por exemplo, "Assisti o Jornal Nacional" sem ter sua atenção chamada, também escreverá "Comprei o chocolate pra mim comer", achando que é válido, já que foi perfeitamente entendida.



Você por acaso corrige os seus amigos? Se sim, não faz idéia de como pode ser chato pra eles?



			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Mas é tão divertido quando eu trato um grupo de pessoas por "vós" (no caso de pessoas próximas) ou uso a mesóclise e elas me olham com uma cara de surpresa.



Credo, eu que não pagaria esse mico...



			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Senão, eu poderia chegar aqui ou falaria com as pessoas coisas do tipo "blah gumba dodom timpa tegeta alalá" e gostaria que elas me compreendessem!



Que exemplo mais forçado...
Línguas não evoluem de forma tão depressa assim, não.



			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> E finalizando... eu sou uma daquelas pessoas que só aprendem estudando a gramática!



Língua é mais que isso, garanto.


----------



## moura

Vou dividir o meu comentário em duas partes:

1 - o uso (nosso) de língua culta ou coloquial - falamos desta ou daquela maneira, não por opção, mas porque a nossa experiência e treino da língua nos levou aí. Então acho que não devemos falar de maneira diferente, só porque o nosso interlocutor tem uma maneira diferente de falar. Se estou a falar com alguém que quando se refere a alguém diz sempre "o gajo", eu não vou passar a dizer "gajo" só ficar ao nível (que não é abaixo nem acima) dessa pessoa; se alguém me envia um e-mail em que para - porque, mesmo, ou que -, utiliza as abreviaturas pq, mm ou q, não vou passar a utilizá-las para lhe responder. 

2 - o uso (nosso) de língua culta ou coloquial aqui no fórum - uma das nossas melhores "missões" aqui, é ajudar os nativos de outras línguas que querem aprender o português. E não me lembro de alguma vez nos termos mostrado superiores a alguém que tem dificuldades em perceber algum termo - acho que nisso estamos todos muito de parabéns. Mas além disso, este é um lugar privilegiado (não me parece que haja outro assim) para nós - falantes do português - falarmos, extrapolarmos e sermos criativos com algo que nos une a todos - a paixão da língua portuguesa. Então, de forma culta ou coloquial, tudo o que por aqui apareça se torna interessante e de uma forma ou de outra nos permite aprender. Aí não deverá existir qualquer limite.


----------



## Macunaíma

Makumbera said:


> Eu meio que concordo com o que você disse, mas...
> Normalmente é o contrário, nós temos que orientar os estrangeiros ao uso mais majoritário, mais coloquial.


 
Gente, é só dar uma olhada nos meus _posts_ e nos da nossa colega Maku que vocês irão encotrar um português não só gramaticalmente correto, como um estilo enxuto e elegate ( estou corando de modéstia! ). Não estamos, portanto, propondo a esculhambação generalizada do nosso idioma_ apenas acreditamos que a nossa língua é tão complexa, uma mixórdia de regras e exceções e usos, alguns dos quais na mais perfeita obsolescência, que nós deveríamos ter foco, estabelecer prioridades. E _acredito estar falando também pela Maku, a prioridade é a comunicação em estilo contemporâneo e claro.

A maioria das pessoas só quer conversar bem em português, "tc" no MSN com amigos(as)/ namorados(as) brasileiros(as) ou portugueses(as), e não ajuda especializada para escrever a tese de doutorado em filologia e semiologia com ênfase em português !

A nossa língua possui vários registros. Hoje em dia, em português brasileiro, o registro formal, com seus pronomes proclíticos e tal, é usado praticamente apenas na língua escrita. Até pra se falar com o Presidente da República é aceitável colocar os pronomes onde se entender ( aliás, o Lula é um desastre gramatical. Errar concordãncia nominal já é demais! ). Acontece que tem gente ensinando para os estudantes incautos que caem em suas teias um registro da língua que vai além do formal, um registro quase divino, sacerdotal ! Nem um Núncio Apostólico se reportando ao Papa em um ofício diplomático usaria algo semelhante a "compra-no-lo-ei", isso é um delírio tropical !!!

Eu tive um professor americano de inglês que usava a gramática inglesa como um instrumento sádico de poder e intimidação ( hoje ele deve estar trabalhando em Guantánamo ). E nós éramos apenas uns iniciantesinhos acuados e trêmulos no canto de uma sala de aula ! Depois, eu comecei a estudar com um inglês de Ramsgate, o Francis. Ele era um típico _gentleman_ inglês, um homem distinto e elegante, com uma capacidade admirável de não levar nada mais a sério do que merecia. Ele me incentivava a falar, mesmo errando, e a ignorar o que ele chamava de "waffle", e, para me tirar a inibição de falar com nativos, até exagerava: "É só olhar pra cara dele e pensar que 'é só um idiota inofensivo'". Essa abordagem descontraída me fez aprender em 1 ano o que eu não teria aprendido em 5 com o Mark, meu antigo professor. Ele sabia que aprender uma língua é um processo instintivo, que tem que ser também lúdico e sensorial, e não só cerebral.

Eu e a Maku ( Makumbera, me corrija se eu estiver falando demais por você ), só achamos que nós devemos pegar leve, não espantar, não assustar os estudantes. A sensação que tantas regras (inúteis ao pobre mortal comum) pode dar ao estudante é a de que ele nunca vai conseguir aprender, e isso irá desestimulá-lo. A maioria só quer conversar despretensiosamente.

Eu acho que a gente devia começar com a língua coloquial, a que ele vai ouvir das bocas da maioria dos falantes nativos. Depois, quando ele já estiver feliz e auto-confiante, e envolvido demais para desistir, ele descobrirá a encrenca em que se meteu aprendendo português...rsrsrs. Aí nós mostramos nossas garras afiadas.

Abraços.


----------

